# 2013/2014 Season Goals



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Decided to start a new thread for this purpose: *What are your goals for the season? Link turns? Blast a 720? Not kill yourself? Lets hear it...* :thumbsup:

Mine:
- Man up and start spending REAL time working on spin tricks
- Do 40+ days on the snow (last year was 35)
- Do 1500 km on snow (last year was 1200 or so)
- Do a 10,000 vertical meter day and a 100 km distance day
- Start doing good sized jumps switch
- Not lose any time due to injuries! :yahoo:


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

I want be able to ride switch effortlessly by the end of the season


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

New Goals for the 2013-14 season:

Perfect my backside 1
Get my frontside 3 down
Land a 5
Frontside boardslides 
Hit rails
Fully tweak a method
Be more comfortable Switch
And hit 30 + days. I hit 29 last season.........


Pretty stoked for this coming season. I broke my ankle early in the season last year, and I was still able to knock down most of my previous list. Super stoked to see how I do with a healed foot now.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Got my CASI Level 2 Instructor last year, so this year, work toward CASI Park Instructor 1.

Just generally get comfortable in the park, especially rails.

Ground tricks.

Did two week long trips with my club last year. Hoping to do three with them this year. Targetting Red Mountain, Fernie, and Lake Tahoe.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

get down a green run without falling......


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

- teach poutanen to ride park
- bs/fs 5's
- methods, mine suck right now
- tail/nose grab 3's, I always grab mute/indy
- pow days


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

stay alive  
hit some backcountry 
and maybe work on my switch lol


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Work on my park tricks, get more days on the snow, and work on my switch riding. Really all of my goals can be accomplished by just riding more.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

So I'm ashamed to admit it, but this will be my 16th season, and I have never made it down a run riding switch from top to bottom. Every time I try, I end up falling, and get pissed and go back to regular.

My goal for this season is to become good enough at riding switch to make it down a run from top to bottom without falling.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Big Foot said:


> So I'm ashamed to admit it, but this will be my 16th season, and I have never made it down a run riding switch from top to bottom. Every time I try, I end up falling, and get pissed and go back to regular.
> 
> My goal for this season is to become good enough at riding switch to make it down a run from top to bottom without falling.


^ This, exactly this :laugh:

I aim to spend as little time as possible in the resort. This will end in some fights with the significant other... He just renovated the alpine cabin and thus wants to spend the time up there (that's an excuse. actually he's just becoming old and lazy...) while I plan to spend the bluebirds on the split. 

- learn to ride switch
- ride verbier mont fort
- avy refresh course
- get 40days even though being on vacation mid Dec-Jan (not my idea!)
- spend at least ten days on the split
- and most important, no injury before the Alaska-April


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> - teach poutanen to ride park


Woo hoo!

Now in my defense I can straight air just fine  arguably my spin tricks are less than stellar...


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

+1 to get more comfortable riding switch


----------



## Some Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Get comfortable riding switch and learn a few ground tricks maybe. Also get more comfortable on jumps.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh boy. Soooo many things I want perfect or learn. 

Various board grabs fully tweaked or extended. 
Add board grabs to both of my front and back 3s. 
Fully tweak my method and I mean FULLY. 
Front flip, I have yet to land that smoothly. 
Hitting a jump in switch, landing switch is a piece of cake but lift off really messes with my head. 


Oh and a huge goal for me is training my girl to be a badass as well. She already makes my guy friends feel bad but I know she is capable of much more!!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Oh and a huge goal for me is training my girl to be a badass as well. She already makes my guy friends feel bad but I know she is capable of much more!!


Same here! Last year my fiancee finally started riding some crazy terrain with me. This year I'd like to get to the point where she can keep up with me for a whole day of search and destroy! :yahoo:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Same here! Last year my fiancee finally started riding some crazy terrain with me. This year I'd like to get to the point where she can keep up with me for a whole day of search and destroy! :yahoo:


Dude!!! Me too. Last season I could finally take her to peak 10 and the T bar at Breck. Plus she can ride trees now. I use to hate baby sitting but now she can finally shred. I really find it sexy when a girl can rip it on a board!!!!!!!!:bowdown:


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Good goals here! Getting some good ideas from yallz. Here are some of mine:

-Take an avy course and learn to use my equipment well
-Grab while spinning
-Stomp a back 7
-Spin a back 3 off natural features
-Start doing cabs and switch backside spins
-Build some booters
-Ride some heavy lines
*edit* get atleast 3 days in at Baker

Oh and make it through a season alive and in one piece!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Dude!!! Me too. Last season I could finally take her to peak 10 and the T bar at Breck. Plus she can ride trees now. I use to hate baby sitting


Hahaha... I remember those days when I was the baby  bf was my teacher as well. guess, he hated the first season as well. 
A general thanks to all the patient guys :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Hahaha... I remember those days when I was the baby  bf was my teacher as well. guess, he hated the first season as well.
> A general thanks to all the patient guys :thumbsup:


Luckily for me the fiancee wanted to do it on her own. We'd drive to the hill together, meet up for lunch, and then meet at the end of the day. I think she hated the first year but loved it at the same time!

Now that she's starting to tackle some 40 degree slopes (and she LOVES glades already), she's getting her legs under her. It's really fun to watch from my point of view! :eusa_clap:


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Spend less time teaching and try to make more trips to the mountains. *stares at poutanen*


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

boarderaholic said:


> Spend less time teaching and try to make more trips to the mountains.


That should say: "Move to Calgary where the mountains are closer, and the men are manlier"


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

- Spin tricks... every year I say this is the year... catch an edge doing a 180 off a little berm and stop trying... I can ride switch, but I think the key will be getting comfortable riding switch down blacks to be able to land jumps that way.

- Add some grabs to my arsenal

- Get consistent smooth air over 20-30 foot jumps

- BOARDSLIDES

- Heel-heel and toe-toe turns for AASI level II


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Work on my buttering and start hitting jumps
More regularly. I rarely go in the park but when you hit drops and stuff off piste I think some practice in the park would help to get comfortable with those drops you don't always see coming.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Man! Whenever I read these type threads, I am constantly surprised by the number of long time, experienced riders that can't, don't, or won't ride switch! I guess I was lucky that in the begining, when things were just starting to click for me, my technique was bad enough that on about a third of my turns, I would keep spinning aroud till I was going switch. After I got that problem sorted out, getting switch didn't seem quite so intimidating to me!

I can make it down one of our Northern MI. Blues top to bottom riding switch. One goal this year would be to get "Fast" riding switch on that blue without scaring myself!

2- I really want to go west, or even east for that matter, to ride a real mountain resort! (...Mt. Bohemia in UP of MI. is third choice fallback for that goal!) 

3- break 50 days riding. 

4- get comfortable with getting any kind of small to med. air!

5- make good use of all the balance training I've been doing to become a "Flat land, Ground trick, Butterin' Fool!" 

Last but not least, ride some hip to nip deep POW!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> That should say: "Move to Calgary where the mountains are closer, and the men are manlier"


:thumbsdown:



Unkept Porpoise said:


> I rarely go in the park but when you hit drops and stuff off piste I think some practice in the park would help to get comfortable with those drops you don't always see coming.


Bigtime.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

to go here, drop a line and shit my pantz


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

- Break 60mph (and not myself in the process)
- Would be nice to ride switch, but dont see it happening. Not that big a deal to me.
- Get 30+ days on the mtn. 19 last year.
- oh...and ride my new to me homemade swallowtail in waist deep pow!!!


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> to go here
> 
> http://www.grantgunderson.com/images/background.jpg


^^^^^

:-0


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> to go here
> 
> http://www.grantgunderson.com/images/background.jpg


 just spent like 3 solid minutes staring at my monitor just now!!!


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

goal for 13-14: the pursuit of "soul"


----------



## Aflimacon (Aug 12, 2013)

-Get my own gear (renting sucks)

-Get down a green run without falling. Gonna go for blue by March hopefully.

-Ollie (maybe)

-Have fun playing snowboards.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Learn bs 180s and maybe some front 360s. 

Anyone in the NE TN/NC area want to join in this season?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> Learn bs 180s and maybe some front 360s.
> 
> Anyone in the NE TN/NC area want to join in this season?


I will. Where do you ride?


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

I typically ride at Beech Mountain. Probably getting a season pass there this year. I make an annual trip up to snow shoe west Virginia though.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Yea. Beech is my favorite SE mountain, I can't stand Sugar. Hope this is a better season!!!


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

Beech Hired a new park crew, hopefully we will have some halfway decent features now. Send me a PM on days you ride and we will do a meet up.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

-Take the AASI Level I exam that I have been trying to take for the past two years but never have had time for.

-Become more comfortable in the park (Pretty much all my free riding while not teaching is spent in the trees if open and on the steeps)

-Switch in the trees(probably won't happen)

-Try to go the season without buying new gear that I really don't need (also very unlikely to happen) Already failed actually, committed to a new Proto HD the other day that I didn't need. So hard to pass up those proform prices:yahoo:

Wish I could get more days in than last year but its highly unlikely that I will be able to even match the 40 or so days I got in last year now that I'm in college.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Bparmz said:


> -Take the AASI Level I exam that I have been trying to take for the past two years but never have had time for.
> 
> -Become more comfortable in the park (Pretty much all my free riding while not teaching is spent in the trees if open and on the steeps)
> 
> ...


I've given up on this. It's an addiction.


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I've given up on this. It's an addiction.


It really is. It's impossible for me to go a season without buying something. Board, bindings, goggles. Whatever it is. Hard to resist. There are worse things to be addicted to!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

same goals as most people. just a little varied.

- got switch riding down last season but this season i need to work on switch airs
- all 4 360's locked down (switch back/front, reg back/front)
- i want cab front 5 stales to be perfected
- just generally go harder on pow days on cliff drops and pillow lines
- minimum 30 mins of park a day plus full park days every now and then
- to be able to bomb down moguls comfortably at full speed
- 60+ days of riding
- work out what im going to do with the rest of my life in terms of education and career etc.

i feel these arent too far fetched and should have them accomplished by end of april next year.. maybe not the last, could take a few more winters working on that one


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Yea. Beech is my favorite SE mountain, I can't stand Sugar. Hope this is a better season!!!


yeah sugar is wack, app ski and beach are by far the two best around


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

My goals are to get some flips done
get comfortable hitting jumps switch
back 5s
80 days of riding (i live 15 minutes from a small hill and 30 from a larger one :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

Get truck fixed

Perfect back to back both sides 360's

drop clifts

Ollie higher

Last year I made lots of lofty goals and only got close to having consistent 3's.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Split uphill 50 days. Ride downhill 150 days.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Argo said:


> Split uphill 50 days. Ride downhill 150 days.


very lofty. dont know if im down to split but i could only dream of a 150 day season!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Not too lofty. Had more than that last season. Im really wanting 200to days but realistically im happy over 100. 150 is a nice median


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Argo said:


> Not too lofty. Had more than that last season. Im really wanting 200to days but realistically im happy over 100. 150 is a nice median


Lucky bastard


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Clean up my 5's and force myself to spend more time in the park. 
Keep working out 
Take a trip to Washington and hit every resort within 10 hours of Fernie while I'm working up here! 
Enjoy my winter!


----------



## snow2wake (Mar 31, 2013)

- Back 3s
- Back Flip
- Really Tweaking Grabs
- 40 days on snow


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Get my girlfriend riding on moguls and glades competently, get engaged, ride switch, start doing some 1s and 3s, get 25+ days. The 25+ days probably aren't going to happen with school and living in NE but you never know!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm not after too much for this season but I plan on having a lot of fun. 

- Board at least 38 out of the 39 days I'm in Jackson Hole;

- Get the wife's confidence up enough to keep up with me, particularly through the deeper stuff (she skis so I can't give her too much technical advice but confidence is key for her);

- Nail fs and bs 1's and 3's, just nice and smooth so I can progress into more complex tricks next season. 

- Do an avalanche course and take at least one backcountry tour


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Argo said:


> Split uphill 50 days. Ride downhill 150 days.


"jealous," is not even close to appropriate for how i feel regarding this statement...but for me it is:

-30+days of epic local pass riding in co
-a week snowboard vacation in tahoe (january) 
-since i am popping my splitboard cherry this year, i am hoping for at least another 15+days on that
-avy 1 class complete

i will accept 50+days of riding (split & resort) and completing my avy 1 class, as a good year.


----------



## Pigeons (Aug 8, 2013)

- Sort out my inhability to pop from my heal edge, always pop toe edge. Unless I'm riding switch... 
- Get my frontside 360 on lockdown. Pop from heal edge related.
- Throw my backside ones with more confidence. 
- Work on some spins in and out of butters.
- Tidy up my switch carving.
- Slow my riding down. I took a freestyle lesson late last season and I realised pretty quickly that I ride past a lot of natural features that I should be having fun on. 
- Set my bindings back on all powder days, I was too lazy last season and strained my back leg/knee after one hard day which turned into a niggling injury for the rest of the season.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Pigeons said:


> - Sort out my inhability to pop from my heal edge, always pop toe edge. Unless I'm riding switch...
> - Get my frontside 360 on lockdown. Pop from heal edge related.
> - Throw my backside ones with more confidence.
> - Work on some spins in and out of butters.
> ...


Build a swallowtail for that back leg relief! Be taking mine out for its virgin run this season.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Continue the road back to full riding potential after ACL recontruction, maybe actually hit some sizable jumps this year spent no time in the park last year. And as always have fun crushin it with the small mountain freestyle lol, the life of a Mid Atl shredder.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Pigeons said:


> - Sort out my inhability to pop from my heal edge, always pop toe edge. Unless I'm riding switch...
> - Get my frontside 360 on lockdown. Pop from heal edge related.
> - Throw my backside ones with more confidence.
> - Work on some spins in and out of butters.
> ...


Ditto for me.:thumbsup:
I love charging, but there's a whole other side to snowboarding which I have to explore.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*riding switch helps to slow it down and some xtra awareness comes with....*



Pigeons said:


> - Slow my riding down. I took a freestyle lesson late last season and I realised pretty quickly that I ride past a lot of natural features that I should be having fun on.





GreyDragon said:


> Ditto for me.:thumbsup:
> I love charging, but there's a whole other side to snowboarding which I have to explore.


+2 for myself and everyone else on this forum, which I know is a bunch of old guys trying to straightline it so they can hurry and ride the lifts again :dunno:

Bombing runs is so beginner/intermediate, dangerous and ...fun .....lol.....seriously though.....

Pretty sure 90% of us here would benefit from slowing down a little and snowboarding a little more between lift rides.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Minimum of 10 days on snow. If there's enough snow here I'll snowboard behind a quad. 
Jumps, I want to hit ones bigger than small hits.
Speed, I want to go a little bit faster. Also, switch riding practice.
Fun, I want to have a lot of it.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Pretty 90% of us here would benefit from slowing down a little and snowboarding a little more between lift rides.


I have had a friend that raced to put bindings on, to race to the bottom, same run, faster time, don't look back. I tried to tell him a million times to slow down and ride freestyle, have some fun, explore... but he thinks the faster he gets down the better he is. I mean same hill, same run? Every time? Wow your a lot of fun to ride with ahah. I stopped riding with him.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

ride more park, improve rail game as always, dial in them spins, and pray the snow gods bless me with some powder so i can jump off of stuff I normally shouldnt be

also, provided we get some snow in the valley, hit a few street spots ive been eyeing 

also planning on going to Colorado for a trip


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Casual said:


> I have had a friend that raced to put bindings on, to race to the bottom, same run, faster time, don't look back. I tried to tell him a million times to slow down and ride freestyle, have some fun, explore... but he thinks the faster he gets down the better he is. I mean same hill, same run? Every time? Wow your a lot of fun to ride with ahah. I stopped riding with him.


basically describes most every kid i went to highschool with. Can't tell you how many times I heard things along the lines of "I can go faster down the trail than you so I am better than you," or "I can do more tricks than you so you suck.":dizzy:

Hm i never knew snowboarding was just about straight lining and hitting kickers. Took a kid through a steep and tight trees run one time at the mountain i work at and i swear he was almost in tears. Told him what it would be but he insisted he was more than skilled enough for it because of how fast he can ride.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

Casual said:


> I have had a friend that raced to put bindings on, to race to the bottom, same run, faster time, don't look back. I tried to tell him a million times to slow down and ride freestyle, have some fun, explore... but he thinks the faster he gets down the better he is. I mean same hill, same run? Every time? Wow your a lot of fun to ride with ahah. I stopped riding with him.


yes. except for one man. xavier de le frikin straight line ice waterfall rue.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> yes. except for one man. xavier de le frikin straight line ice waterfall rue.


only sensible thing you've ever said.

destroy all your electronics now and go play on an interstate.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Apply Strava to my riding season....


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Tricks, speed... I want just to learn jumping no matter if I fall or not (the main is not to break anything))) I just don't have enough courage for it. Every time I try to jump I get afraid and fall down. That sucks


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Belka said:


> Tricks, speed... I want just to learn jumping no matter if I fall or not (the main is not to break anything))) I just don't have enough courage for it. Every time I try to jump I get afraid and fall down. That sucks


Jumping is something that you can easily get better at incrementally. First hopping over chunks of ice, then off bumps on the trail, then little jumps... then big ones.

It's hard when the jump line doesn't have a gradual increase though. At my home mountain you would have the 5 foot kiddie jumps, a 10-15 footer in the mid park and then 35+ footers in the big park. Nothing in-between.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Jumping is something that you can easily get better at incrementally. First hopping over chunks of ice, then off bumps on the trail, then little jumps... then big ones.



The problem is that even when I'm hopping over chunks of ice I feel like speeding up and lose the gravity center so that I can't stand back on the ground properly and fall.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Belka said:


> The problem is that even when I'm hopping over chunks of ice I feel like speeding up and lose the gravity center so that I can't stand back on the ground properly and fall.


Are you doing that with an "Ollie" or just straight "popping" over it? I have a _BIG_ mental block on getting air after doing so once unintentionally!! I was riding over a roller at speed and found myself 5-6 ft. off the ground, rolling down the windows for dear life, I fell back on my ass and left a huge chomps sized crater at the bottom of the jump! I have been freaked out about jumps and getting air since! :huh:

Near the end of last season, I was trying to "de-sensitize" myself to that with small ollies, pops and trying to get the board a few inches off the ground over a couple small rollers & some small piles of chop on the hills! (...even ended up going off one by accident riding switch! (Btw, I "_Nailed_" that little 10 inch switch jump!) Haha Ha!! :blink: :laugh: 

I did a lot better on a couple of really deep (for Michigan anyways!) snow days! The bad landings were softer & didn't hurt so much!  But I landed a lot more of those 10-12 inch hops, pops & ollies this time! Hopefully I'll do better this season!

Keep at it!


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Are you doing that with an "Ollie" or just straight "popping" over it?


What is "popping"? If it is when you ride and suddenly get on something higher then ground level without jumping then I do something more like "ollie":icon_scratch:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Belka said:


> What is "popping"? If it is when you ride and suddenly get on something higher then ground level without jumping then I do something more like "ollie":icon_scratch:


Litterally just jumping with both feet at the same time instead of using the tail/flex to ollie.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Belka said:


> The problem is that even when I'm hopping over chunks of ice I feel like speeding up and lose the gravity center so that I can't stand back on the ground properly and fall.


Biggest thing is to jump like you would with bare feet. Nobody jumps and stands straight legged. When you jump up, try to lift your board up and reach down to touch it with your back hand in between the bindings. You don't have to actually grab, just the motion of trying a grab keeps you much more balanced. 

You can practise at the bottom of the hill while not moving. Just jump up with both feet strapped in and try to touch the board with your hand. Then start introducing a small amount of speed, hop over paint marks, lines in the snow, snow balls, etc. And then work up from there. Once you get the basics, it's easy! :yahoo:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Biggest thing is to jump like you would with bare feet. Nobody jumps and stands straight legged. When you jump up, try to lift your board up and reach down to touch it with your back hand in between the bindings. You don't have to actually grab, just the motion of trying a grab keeps you much more balanced.
> 
> You can practise at the bottom of the hill while not moving. Just jump up with both feet strapped in and try to touch the board with your hand. Then start introducing a small amount of speed, hop over paint marks, lines in the snow, snow balls, etc. And then work up from there. Once you get the basics, it's easy! :yahoo:


I agree with this. Start really small and keep practicing till you feel comfortable then slowly add a little more speed and effort. Repetition repetition repetition


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Belka said:


> What is "popping"? If it is when you ride and suddenly get on something higher then ground level without jumping then I do something more like "ollie":icon_scratch:





Casual said:


> Litterally just jumping with both feet at the same time instead of using the tail/flex to ollie.


Yup! Exactly what Casual said. A pop is done as if you were just standing on the board, bent both your knees and jumped straight up coming down flat on both feet. Doesnt give you a lot of height but is "suposed" to be the easiest, most stable way to get some small air. 

However, for me. I find that by trying to pop and land flat and evenly with both feet while riding, I have a hard time keeping my weight distributed evenly without pressuring one edge or the other. Consequently, I catch an edge or land off balance and on my ass much more when popping than when I ollie! Doesn't make a lot of sense I know, but that's the way it is for me. (...and I'm talking small low speed pops and ollies here! Not big ones at speed off rollers or jumps.)  

Which ever method you are currently trying, be it a pop or ollie. If it's not working for you, try using the other, see if it works better for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for advices. Will practice till I finally learn jumping))


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> However, for me. I find that by trying to pop and land flat and evenly with both feet while riding, I have a hard time keeping my weight distributed evenly without pressuring one edge or the other. Consequently, I catch an edge or land off balance and on my ass much more when popping than when I ollie!


Thats your problem! Stop trying to ride flat, you don't have to be on a flat base, pressure an edge, toe preferably and pop off both feet right off the balls of your feet. Eventually maybe you will feel ok off a true flat base, but you really don't need to.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Coleman slide....wait....what????


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Just gonna throw this out here now:

I've never seen a new member receive so much advice with such a short time between posts. Hmmmm why ever could this be.....


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> Just gonna throw this out here now:
> 
> I've never seen a new member receive so much advice with such a short time between posts. Hmmmm why ever could this be.....


Who Chomps?


----------



## Nate Jones (Sep 22, 2013)

2013 / 14 - as a new kid on the block I'm intending on spending as much time as possible on the artificial snow in Manchester, attend an intermediate course at the same place and prepare for Austria next April. With a birthday and christmas coming up I should have my own gear by then. Damn addictive this snowboarding lark isn't it.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Nate Jones said:


> Damn addictive this snowboarding lark isn't it.


Oh, how right you are... By the way, what slang expression does exist in English for saying that you got addicted to mountains? Here we say "he/she caught the wind". And what about you?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Belka said:


> Oh, how right you are... By the way, what slang expression does exist in English for saying that you got addicted to mountains? Here we say "he/she caught the wind". And what about you?


We say he's "Chasing the dragon", or "Hooked on that snow", "Doing big fat lines". Spread it around, I'm sure those terms will catch on there too. Also "Smoking Rock" is a popular one and of course to be up in the mountains is just good old "Getting High".


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Casual said:


> We say he's "Chasing the dragon", or "Hooked on that snow", "Doing big fat lines". Spread it around, I'm sure those terms will catch on there too. Also "Smoking Rock" is a popular one and of course to be up in the mountains is just good old "Getting High".


:rofl I always use "on the pine" or "ghost busting" or "all chalked up"


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Give up skiing and learn to snowboard and do terrain park tricks.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

SnowOwl said:


> Just gonna throw this out here now:
> 
> I've never seen a new member receive so much advice with such a short time
> between posts. Hmmmm why ever could this be.....


Just a helpful bunch of GUYS I suppose!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Belka said:


> Oh, how right you are... By the way, what slang expression does exist in English for saying that you got addicted to mountains? Here we say "he/she caught the wind". And what about you?


Where is "here" Belka?
Not North America I assume?


----------



## chrisj0806 (Sep 22, 2013)

This is only my second season so I just wanna get in as many days as I can 20+ Im in Ohio so this is so dependent on the weather :/


----------



## That_Noob_Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

a4h Saint said:


> Learn bs 180s and maybe some front 360s.
> 
> Anyone in the NE TN/NC area want to join in this season?


I would, but you'd probably die laughing at me from falling to much... What's the Boone area like in NC... Hit Ober and Snowshoe last year for my first times out...


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Where is "here" Belka?
> Not North America I assume?



No. In Russia.


----------



## Nate Jones (Sep 22, 2013)

Belka said:


> Oh, how right you are... By the way, what slang expression does exist in English for saying that you got addicted to mountains? Here we say "he/she caught the wind". And what about you?


I'm sure there is a term for it Belka but I've no idea what it is yet. I'm not sure what the locals use round here in the mass of wonderful Mancunian accents (although there seems to be people from all over the UK visiting the place I go to). Casual - man those are terms I'd probably have used once upon a time in my youth refering to stuff a little different to boarding lol


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Haha ya, Belka don't listen to me I was just messing with you.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> only sensible thing you've ever said.
> 
> destroy all your electronics now and go play on an interstate.


you all really like that guy huh:dunno:



BigmountainVMD said:


> Jumping is something that you can easily get better at incrementally. First hopping over chunks of ice, then off bumps on the trail, then little jumps... then big ones.
> 
> It's hard when the jump line doesn't have a gradual increase though. At my home mountain you would have the 5 foot kiddie jumps, a 10-15 footer in the mid park and then 35+ footers in the big park. Nothing in-between.


eh, air out the 15ft one till you are almost landing flat, then take it to the 35+ where you will surely almost knuckle it first try. Then just step it up from there


----------



## Ken2234 (Feb 15, 2013)

JBthe3rd said:


> I want be able to ride switch effortlessly by the end of the season


been working on this for 2 seasons now, almost there!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SnowOwl said:


> Just gonna throw this out here now:
> 
> I've never seen a new member receive so much advice with such a short time between posts. Hmmmm why ever could this be.....




Probably because he didn't ask a stupid ass question.:dunno:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Argo said:


> Probably because he didn't ask a stupid ass question.:dunno:


I'm pretty sure you don't realize to whom he was referring.

It wasn't a he, and she posted a picture of her 23 year old blond self as her avatar.

Hence, more attention than noobs usually get around here.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Belki I thought. Didn't realize the avatar or that it was a she. Thought maybe it was his girlfriend in the avatar. There are chicks in all sorts of avatars. The questions were easy to answer and heshe didn't with logical answers.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

If it is a she, she should post a pic of herself on the beach.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> If it is a she, she should post a pic of herself on the beach.


AND I can finally hand down my crown and retire... :bowdown:


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

Argo said:


> If it is a she, she should post a pic of herself on the beach.


Ha)) Nearly the same I was told on World of Tanks forum when they didn't believe I am a girl.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Belka said:


> Ha)) Nearly the same I was told on World of Tanks forum when they didn't believe I am a girl.


We should have a "Women of SBF.com Calendar!" all proceeds would go to bettering/preserving the sport.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> AND I can finally hand down my crown and retire... :bowdown:


Awwww! I'm WAY creepier than Argo! :blink:
....although he does have seniority on the forum!

Seriously, I can't speak for the other respondents, but one reason for my responses to this young ladies posts is I can relate to her fear of getting airborne! I am a new enough rider that I either don't have the knowledge nor do I feel qualified to chime on many topics. But on this subject, I have some experience and felt I could contribute!

She also took the time to introduce herself to the forum with some SPECTACULARLY Beautiful photos of where she lives and rides! Also, her confusion over Pout's Avatar joke was refreshingly innocent and cute as hell,...

...besides, to possibly have a chance at a cute, young, Russian mail order bride? How could I resist???!!! :laugh:  :eusa_clap:



(...Who deserves that crown NOW, eh?)


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Belka said:


> Ha)) Nearly the same I was told on *World of Tanks *forum when they didn't believe I am a girl.


Belka, you are one interesting young woman...:thumbsup:


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> ...besides, to possibly have a chance at a cute, young, Russian mail order bride?


If I'm not lost in translation, you are a bit late: I'm married))) But as for other things you said I really appreciate it. Especially the fact you (though not only you, but other guys as well) answered my noob questions. On almost any Russian forum answers would look like "haha! You are a complete noob", "Stupid girl, your place is in the kitchen" and so on. But you had enough patience and amiability to give good advices.


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Belka, you are one interesting young woman...:thumbsup:


Thanks)) Do you play it too?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Belka said:


> Thanks)) Do you play it too?


Assuming that it is a video game - no.
I prefer real fun over "virtual" fun.
Hence, the love of snowboarding.
I have *NEVER* played a video game, and expect that I never will as long as I'm able-bodied.

If it's not a video game, please ignore everything above.:laugh:


----------



## Belka (Sep 24, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Assuming that it is a video game - no.
> I prefer real fun over "virtual" fun.
> Hence, the love of snowboarding.
> I have *NEVER* played a video game, and expect that I never will as long as I'm able-bodied.
> ...


Well... it IS. I just like different stuff about war machines and even worked for the developers of that game for a while, that's why I play it sometimes. Besides where I live when autumn comes it is raining most of the time so it's difficult to have fun outside.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Belka said:


> Thanks)) Do you play it too?


I like playing with women. :blink:



GreyDragon said:


> Assuming that it is a video game - no.
> I prefer real fun over "virtual" fun.
> Hence, the love of snowboarding.
> I have *NEVER* played a video game, and expect that I never will as long as I'm able-bodied.


Who says video game fun isn't "real"? I've always loved the Gran Turismo series on playstation. It's the best way to have fun "driving" without actually being able to afford $100,000+ cars, or the speeding tickets that would go along with it.

And who doesn't love Angry Birds? I used to read newspapers on the toilet, now my personal time is FAR more productive! :wavetowel2:


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

My first child is due on Feb 1st soooo... my only goal is to get in as many days as possible. 

Wish my sperm was a little more cooperative with timing this baby around snow season, lol. "Oh hey... if we go off the pill now it will take at least six months to get pregnant. That will get us into summer." NOPE... one month later... preggers.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

in no particular order...
Ride red rock somewhere in southern Utah
100 days (as is tradition)
More Teton exploration
Hopefully finish my ongoing goal of putting a squiggle on every skiable mountain range in Utah 
great basin NP
Don't get hurt
snow camp
bone in a snow cave
and lots of triple corks


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I like that.... Bone in a snow cave. Challenge accepted


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Isn't that how it always works? Congrats. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nate Jones said:


> 2013 / 14 - as a new kid on the block I'm intending on spending as much time as possible on the artificial snow in Manchester, attend an intermediate course at the same place and prepare for Austria next April. With a birthday and christmas coming up I should have my own gear by then. Damn addictive this snowboarding lark isn't it.


I lived in the UK for a few years. Those indoor facilities are great for learning park and dialing in tricks. 

They are not so good for learning how to ride anything other then groomed terrain though.

BTW if you discover that you like park the guys at maverix run good camps and really coach you up. (very newbie friendly)


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Belka said:


> On almost any Russian forum answers would look like "haha! You are a complete noob", *"Stupid girl, your place is in the kitchen"* and so on. But you had enough patience and amiability to give good advices.


just because we give advice doesn't mean the aforementioned aren't true :thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

SnowOwl said:


> just because we give advice doesn't mean the aforementioned aren't true :thumbsup:


I used it in another thread, and it's even more true here... :dunno:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> eh, air out the 15ft one till you are almost landing flat, then take it to the 35+ where you will surely almost knuckle it first try. Then just step it up from there


This is exactly what I did. But it doesn't mean a more progressive set of jumps wouldn't have helped...


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

GreatScott said:


> My first child is due on Feb 1st soooo... my only goal is to get in as many days as possible.
> 
> Wish my sperm was a little more cooperative with timing this baby around snow season, lol. "Oh hey... if we go off the pill now it will take at least six months to get pregnant. That will get us into summer." NOPE... one month later... preggers.


Who the hell told you that? You can skip a day of the old B-control and end up with babies. Hell, some if you don't take them the same time every day, they aren't as effective.


----------



## Nate Jones (Sep 22, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> I lived in the UK for a few years. Those indoor facilities are great for learning park and dialing in tricks.
> 
> They are not so good for learning how to ride anything other then groomed terrain though.
> 
> BTW if you discover that you like park the guys at maverix run good camps and really coach you up. (very newbie friendly)


I'll be sure to check them out man, first and for most - get down a few runs unscathed, I may pop an ollie or two in there simply as the skater in me won't allow me to simply go down without trying at least something.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I used it in another thread, and it's even more true here... :dunno:


LOL! Just when we were beginning to believe that the knuckle dragging Troglodytes around here were more evolved than our Ruskkie counterparts, eh? 
 NOT!


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> LOL! Just when we were beginning to believe that the knuckle dragging Troglodytes around here were more evolved than our Ruskkie counterparts, eh?
> NOT!


evolution is relative my friend


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> We should have a "Women of SBF.com Calendar!" all proceeds would go to bettering/preserving the sport.


12 month... good luck


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

neni said:


> 12 month... good luck


Ha! A "Women of snowboard.com" calendar got done many years ago when that site existed. It was actually pretty damn awesome. But yeah, Neni, you want the first four months of the year? Then EatRideSleep the next four. Mixie, you want in? Optikal? Bueller...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Ha! A "Women of snowboard.com" calendar got done many years ago when that site existed. It was actually pretty damn awesome. But yeah, Neni, you want the first four months of the year? Then EatRideSleep the next four. Mixie, you want in? Optikal? Bueller...


We've also got Belka, Boarderaholic, and a bunch of lurkers... (sorry if I forgot anyone specific)

It COULD be done! The question is: WILL it? :dunno:

edit: Now I'm starting to think about it, do you do action shots only (on snow) or do you include other shots? I think there are a lot of women centric groups that would love an action shot women's amateur snowboarding calendar!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It kind of ran the gamut. Sexy pics, snowboard lifestyle, all tastefully done. It was pretty rad and I am impressed with how it came out. This whole thing would be up to the women. Then we would need some graphic design media type to put it together. 

So yeah, it could be done. If they want to do it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> So yeah, it could be done. If they want to do it.


Challenge accepted! :yahoo:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/95089-2014-women-snowboard-calendar.html#post1129593


----------

